# Who wouldn't hire Greg Di?



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Great relaunch of your website Greg, I'm still going through it, it's really impressive, should really help you take it up a notch.

Truly inspiring and motivating me!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

I wouldn't. I can't afford that kind of fine craftsmanship. That man is an international television celebrity!

You might as well be asking who wouldn't hire Mike Holmes, or Nichole Curtis!!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Mancrush?


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Mancrush?


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

I would hire Greg. NEVER Mike Holmes. :furious:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Who??? That guy who played second fiddle in the deck contest :laughing:
who doesn't give free estimates:thumbup:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Mancrush?


I think the proper term in 2011 is bromance


:laughing:


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

katoman said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> I would hire Greg. NEVER Mike Holmes. :furious:



I concur. 

Something about that guy, just don't know what it is.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

:laughing: Oh you... you're so bromantic


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i still can't believe he answers my fb post sometimes:clap: i still need 1500 bushel baskets for my farm hone:


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

It is Valentines day

Maybe this E-Bromance is his gift. Sorta like chocolate for the contractor?

His PM will be: "Do you like me? Check yes/no"


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

katoman said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> I would hire Greg. NEVER Mike Holmes. :furious:


We agree on so much it's scary...


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

DecksEtc said:


> We agree on so much it's scary...



I'm reading about him right now to see what the general consensus thinks of him. 

Apparently, the Inspection community in Canada doesn't fancy him to much.

Add to the blatant building issues contractors have pointed out with his work, it seems Holmes isn't the "GURU" they painted him to be.

Apparently, they issued a challenge to him to inspect a home without his production crew to brief him before hand and without the ability to tear the house up to see inside...He has declined multiple times.

Maybe he's just really busy, or maybe........:whistling


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

No comment...:whistling


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Mud Master said:


> I'm reading about him right now to see what the general consensus thinks of him.
> 
> Apparently, the Inspection community in Canada doesn't fancy him to much.
> 
> ...


reality TELEVISION is "reality" about as much as common sense could be considered "common."


----------



## macc4644 (Feb 10, 2011)

Holmes is a good dude. I'd hire him in a minute.
The *general consensus on the Internet *means about zilch. Many have not an idea on what they are commenting on. This forum itself is a prime example of that.

Do you think the competitors that you left behind because you are now a star and they are- uh what they are, are going to say anything positive about you. Uh no!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mikes painter however does give me pause for many solid reasons.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

well you definatly ain't no mike the plumber:no:


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## macc4644 (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for proving my point....... I don't do plumbing.



tomstruble said:


> well you definatly ain't no mike the plumber:no:


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

Greg  who? :whistling


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Ahhhhh Love is in the air!!!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I don't think I'd hire Greg but I might consider some barter if he needed tile work :laughing:

Website looks awesome, Greg! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

Bookmarked his site. It is pretty sweet.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## DPCII (Mar 14, 2010)

A two page thread about his website and not one link to it.


----------



## macc4644 (Feb 10, 2011)

Just Google him- i did, and you see his posts with web URL on here



DPCII said:


> A two page thread about his website and not one link to it.


----------



## dprimc (Mar 13, 2009)

Here is the link:

http://www.bergendecks.com/build-it-better


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

DPCII said:


> A two page thread about his website and not one link to it.


atleast hes getting a two page spread about him....no one talking bout me faceboard page....shoot:laughing:


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks, guys for the positive comments both here and those sent via PM.

I was not expecting the cat to get out of the bag yet, since we are still making a lot of tweaks (typos mostly). It was important to get the site up now so we can get into SEO process (none to date).

The site was built by a company called www.digitalxbridge.com and I cannot recommend them enough. They built me a backend CMS so all of the projects, testimonials, videos, etc... can be edited on the fly. It's pretty powerful.

Before I start getting the questions via PM about "how much did it cost", the answer is "more than I thought it would, but not THAT much relative to how much business a well designed website brings into the operation". This falls into the "how can you charge for proposals" debate. How? This is how. :laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Damn nice website! Who wouldn't want to buy a beautiful deck like that?


Is this what a $10,000 website looks like?


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

I have to say that that About Us page is outstanding. That's a heck of a high standard you have set for deck builders and construction contractors in general. Again, great site, good luck with it.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Magnettica said:


> Damn nice website! Who wouldn't want to buy a beautiful deck like that?
> 
> 
> Is this what a $10,000 website looks like?


I can answer in order:


Thanks.

I don't know. That's the point, I guess.

No.


:laughing:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Mike Finley said:


> *Who wouldn't hire Greg Di?*


I would hire Greg in a heartbeat.:thumbup:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Great site Greg. I did notice some typos, at least I know now you know about them, disregard the email. I am interested in that project management software though, let me know how much positive feedback you get from clients and whether or not they will log in or not.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

oh, I wouldn't hire greg di. I heard he's a real douche...... :whistling :laughing: :w00t:





















j/k.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

ApgarNJ said:


> Great site Greg. I did notice some typos, at least I know now you know about them, disregard the email. I am interested in that project management software though, let me know how much positive feedback you get from clients and whether or not they will log in or not.


The project management is basecamp. I started using it after reading a threadmabout it on here. I have a client that has been around for awhile and is in a related field so I used himmas a guinea pig. He has given nothing but positive feedback on it. I lovemit as well, just the fact that everything is organized in one place is reason enough for me to have it.


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

Great website Greg! Do you work in Hazlet NJ?


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Definitely a fantastic site Greg. I loved the chirping birds and the butterfly in the design video...made me want to go take a yoga class I felt so relaxed. :w00t:

Hopefully some of your tweaks include making the video a little more realistic though...ya gotta have at least _some_ bird poo on that deck with all that chirping going on. :laughing:

Great job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

J F said:


> Hopefully some of your tweaks include making the video a little more realistic though...ya gotta have at least _some_ bird poo on that deck with all that chirping going on. :laughing:


And while he's at it, he should Photoshop some better-looking workers into the pictures- that Sal Donato is one ugly dude......


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

:w00t:


----------



## BayouBengal (Jan 11, 2011)

dprimc said:


> Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.bergendecks.com/build-it-better


Website looks great.

Unfortunately it's not optimized well for Google.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Customers don't care about web optimization. If the site shows up at or near the top, it's good enough.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

BayouBengal said:


> Website looks great.
> 
> Unfortunately it's not optimized well for Google.


SEO has not been done yet. Don't worry...


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

That's really nice Greg! Working hard on something always has great paybacks. 

I can see that as being a great business tool for you.:thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## BayouBengal (Jan 11, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Customers don't care about web optimization. If the site shows up at or near the top, it's good enough.


A site won't show up at the top if the site isn't optimized.

The coolest looking site in the world won't do you any good if it's on page three of Google for your target keywords.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Don't get me started you cool aid drinkers! :w00t:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Yes,_ please _don't get him started...:laughing:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I have been to this man's house, walked on this man's driveway and spoke with this man in person...and own this man's Paslode Finish Nailer.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

TBFGhost said:


> I have been to this man's house, walked on this man's driveway and spoke with this man in person...and own this man's Paslode Finish Nailer.


Then he offered you a Zima? :laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*......*











B.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

JustaFramer said:


> Then he offered you a Zima? :laughing:



:lol:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

TBFGhost said:


> I have been to this man's house, walked on this man's driveway and spoke with this man in person...and own this man's Paslode Finish Nailer.


should been in at the remodeling show inbaltimore, you'd have a great story to tell. lmao. 
Greg Di is a great guy.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

PrestigeR&D said:


> B.


haven't you eaten enough popcorn lately? lol :whistling


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*I am waiting...*

for the show to start... 








free emtertainment..









B.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

TBFGhost said:


> I have been to this man's house, walked on this man's driveway and spoke with this man in person...and own this man's Paslode Finish Nailer.


It was pretty funny...It dawned on him after the fact. I had no idea I was talking to TBFGhost either. I guess the big BERGEN DECKS truck in the driveway tipped him off.

He had an unmarked gypsy truck, so how was I supposed to know? :laughing:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Greg Di said:


> It was pretty funny...It dawned on him after the fact. I had no idea I was talking to TBFGhost either. I guess the big BERGEN DECKS truck in the driveway tipped him off.
> 
> He had an unmarked gypsy truck, so how was I supposed to know? :laughing:


 
LOL...don't be a hater.:thumbsup: 

I just about pulled the trigger on all that bling bling for the Ranger and the F250....and realized I haven't gotten any work from some writing on the side of a truck. 

Maybe one day tho.


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

Very nice website


----------

